# How to Clean a Helmet: Dishwasher?



## rockridge (Nov 17, 2004)

On another internet cycling newsletter, a rider posted that he put his helmet in the top tray of his dishwasher. Ran it on a light cycle and then air dried it. Wonder if this compromises the protection aspects of a helmet?
A pro told me she dunks it in a bowl of water or sink and then sun dries it.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

Just get lysol wipes.

Or wear it while you take a shower.


----------



## glenn (Feb 17, 2015)

I wide the shell with Simple Green on a paper towel. I then wash just the straps with soap and water in the sink and let them air dry.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

yep, soap and water...


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

soapy water in kitchen sink, dunk, gentle agitation, remove, rinse well under warm running water, drain, dry, wear, repeat ...

the only part that really needs soaks up anything are the straps - everything else is simply surface crud.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Mild soap (liquid hand soap or very dilute dishwashing liquid), sink or shower, air dry. I take the pads out and wash them separately, since they soak up the most gunk and get the stinkiest.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

JCavilia said:


> Mild soap (liquid hand soap or very dilute dishwashing liquid), sink or shower, air dry. I take the pads out and wash them separately, since they soak up the most gunk and get the stinkiest.


I do the same thing, I use Dawn but I don't think what you use matters.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

Clean a helmet? The straps are supposed to be so caked with sweat salt that they are rigid. It's a badge of honor. 

However, I dunked mine in the backyard pool a few times over the past few years. Actually, I jumped into the pool after a ride, wearing a full kit (sans shoes) to cool off. 

Dunk it in the kitchen sink a few times, and let it air dry. Good to go.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Doug B said:


> Clean a helmet? The straps are supposed to be so caked with sweat salt that they are rigid. It's a badge of honor.
> 
> However, I dunked mine in the backyard pool a few times over the past few years. Actually, I jumped into the pool after a ride, wearing a full kit (sans shoes) to cool off.
> 
> Dunk it in the kitchen sink a few times, and let it air dry. Good to go.


Gross

IME, it will stink eventually if I don't wash it with soap. Also, the straps start irritating my skin.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

disinfect with 50% bleach solution, pressure wash with 180F water, then autoclave.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

pittcanna said:


> Or wear it while you take a shower.


I'm sure this post is tongue in cheek but not far off. While I don't wear mine in the shower I do take it into the shower with me when it gets nasty and give it a good rinse and then let it drip dry over night.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Clean your helmet?

Next, I'll hear that I should wash my bib shorts and jersey after a ride.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Rinse under warm water.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

I use the dishwasher to clean my helmets.

Works brilliantly.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

ewitz said:


> I use the dishwasher to clean my helmets.
> 
> Works brilliantly.


Really? you just throw into the dishwasher with other dishes and dish washer soap? Not sure if I would want to expose the styrofoam or polystyrene and plastic bits to hot water temps of 135 to 150 and some more, nor the 180 degree heat cycle; add on top of that the automatic dishwasher soap uses a citric acid and salt to clean dishes spotless so again how does that effect the styrofoam? 

No thanks, I'll pass on this suggestion. 

I have an idea, why not simply follow the manufacturer's recommendation for cleaning their helmet? Nah, that's too simple. 

In fact here is one instructions given by a manufacture: Quote: 
"Bicycle helmet tests for most standards use one wet sample, immersed for at least four hours before the wet test. So you know that the helmet can be immersed in water and still perform. But do not leave it immersed for long periods of time, since the materials will absorb some water, and that may affect the adhesives used in construction. In addition, foam saturated in water usually gives a harder landing on flat surfaces. Never use solvents or harsh cleaning materials on your helmet, since some of them may attack the foam or the shell and weaken the helmet. Gasoline, for example, dissolves EPS foam so well that in some developing countries the resulting gunk is used as glue. Never put your helmet in a washing machine, dryer, microwave or dishwasher to clean it! If you are concerned that someone who has worn your helmet may have had head lice, put the helmet in a plastic bag for two weeks until any nits left behind have hatched and died. (See our page on lice for more solutions)." Unquote.

So really all a person needs to do is to remove the pads and wash them in mild hot water with Dawn and rinse real well, then wipe the exterior and interior with a cloth that is wet and has Dawn on it and rinse by using a wet cloth and dry with a dry cloth.


----------



## Johnnybravo (Feb 3, 2009)

You guys are doing it all wrong. You're supposed to strap it to your bike as you go through the car wash with your bike attached to your car. :thumbsup:


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

I always thought washing your helmet in the dishwasher question was a joke... one of those "do you wave at other riders" kinds of burning questions.

So people really do put helmets in the dishwasher? 

How can you get a helmet dirty enough that you can't just rinse it in the shower or with a hose?



I just stepped in it, didn't I?










Here's me waving at you here in the forum, since I'm not planning to wave to you on your bike:


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

SPlKE said:


> I always thought washing your helmet in the dishwasher question was a joke... one of those "do you wave at other riders" kinds of burning questions.
> 
> So people really do put helmets in the dishwasher?
> 
> ...


Na, you didn't step into it because it's the truth, who dirties up their helmet so much that the thought of having to machine wash it crosses ones mind? If that was the case I would suggest not putting goop into your hair before riding, or wash the goop out of your hair before riding.


----------

